# Furled Leader



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have one and would like to try it out. I guess the leader is attached to the fly line with a loop to loop connection - and then a length of tippet is added to the leader (with a loop to loop connection again?) to which the fly is attached. Is that right? - How long should the length of tippet be?
Thanks,
Ollie


----------



## Gulfcoast23 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fly line to leader is loop to loop. Leader to tippet is bloodknot. This is information that was given to me at Cabelas yesterday when I bought my first fly rod setup. Believe me it is a real b!#$% trying to tie 4# tippet and leader together.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I have one and would like to try it out. I guess the leader is attached to the fly line with a loop to loop connection - and then a length of tippet is added to the leader (with a loop to loop connection again?) to which the fly is attached. Is that right? 

yes.

use flourocarbon


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

It really depends on how long of an overall leader you want. I ussualy fish with a 9' leader. that breaks down to 71/2' tappered leader and 18" of tippet. I also agree that a blood knot is better for the leader to tippet connection.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

dsim3240 said:


> It really depends on how long of an overall leader you want. I ussualy fish with a 9' leader. that breaks down to 71/2' tappered leader and 18" of tippet. I also agree that a blood knot is better for the leader to tippet connection.


Will a blood knot work well when using a 30lb braided tippet?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I use a half hitch swerrly loop. make sure you spit on it first befor you tie tighten it.

and u have to use power pro, not suffix.



BugEm said:


> Will a blood knot work well when using a 30lb braided tippet?


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

Also what do you guys use to smooth out the tippet? I use my wifes hair straightners to smooth out the tippet.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

i also use my wifes hair straightner to keep the tippet straight and stiff. make sure its a good one though, i use a chi. (dont tell my wife)


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

haha, i thought i was the only one that knew that trick.



BugEm said:


> Also what do you guys use to smooth out the tippet? I use my wifes hair straightners to smooth out the tippet.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't use braid on any of my fly leaders. I like 17-20lb flourocarbon best. But if you want to use braid you can and a bloodknot will work, just use a few more raps on each side and wet it before you pull it tight.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

dsim3240 said:


> I don't use braid on any of my fly leaders. I like 17-20lb flourocarbon best. But if you want to use braid you can and a bloodknot will work, just use a few more raps on each side and wet it before you pull it tight.


Man thanks for the help!

Few more questions if you dont mind:

What do you think is the best sinking line for redfish?

Also what type of strike indicator do you use for reds?


----------



## fish-o-matic (Aug 23, 2009)

*Make your own!*

Spent some time with a Guide named Captain Sodie.
He showed me how to make a hand furled leader from scratch.

Way easy to do and a major money savor....You end up with two loops on both ends as well. They are a blast to make.

check the link:
http://www.flatslander.com/leaderarticle.html

fish-o-matic


----------

